#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   WICHTIG!!! Außenbandriss OSG links >

## CimFam

Hallo!
Gestern bin ich im Sportuntericht umgeknickt. Ich konnte nicht mehr auftreten und bin ins Krankenhaus. Dort wurde diagnostiziert das mindestens eins der Außenbänder gerissen ist. Ich bekam eine Aircast Schiene und soll auftreten. Heute war ich in der Schule und hatte starke Schmerzen vom laufen. Morgen machen wir einen Schulausflug (Ausstellung & Weihnachtsmarkt) auf den ich gerne mitfahren würde. Ich könnte mir Krücken leihen. Wir fragen uns jetzt allerdings ob ich einfach mit Krücken gehen darf wenn das nicht ärztlich angeordnet ist. Mittlerweile sind die schmerzen trotz kühlen so stark das ich kaum mehr auftreten kann. 
Lg Ann

----------


## josie

Hallo Ann!
Natürlich kannst Du dir mit Gehstützen weiterhelfen, wenn Du bei dem Ausflug unbedingt dabei sein willst.
Wenn sich der Zustand allerdings so stark verschlechtert hat, solltest Du nochmals einen Arzt aufsuchen.
Wurde denn ein Rö-Bild, MRT o.ä gemacht?

----------


## CimFam

Ein Röntgenbild wurde gemacht auf dem war aber nichts zu erkennen. Der Arzt meinte nur das heute in der Röntgenbesprechung geguckt wird ob da eine Lücke zu groß ist. Am Freitag muss ich zur Kontrolle noch einmal ins Krankenhaus.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Ein Röntgenbild sagt lediglich aus, ob an der knöchernen Struktur etwas pathologisch ist. Heißt, ob ein Bruch vorliegt. Eine Bänderverletzung lässt sich mit einem Röntgenbild nicht direkt feststellen. Das ist dann rein klinisch gestützt. Aber im Prinzip macht man mit einer Aircastschiene nichts falsch. Auch gegen die Nutzung von UAG spricht nichts. Die können Sie, wenn Sie unbedingt möchten, nutzen. 
Ansonsten... Weitestgehend schonen, hochlagern, kühlen und bei Bedarf ein Schmerzmittel einnehmen. Das kann sich aber einige Wochen ziehen, bis Sie wieder vollkommen beschwerdefrei und vollständig belastbar sind.  
Viele Grüße

----------


## josie

Hallo Ann!  

> Weitestgehend schonen, hochlagern, kühlen

 Das ist denke ich das Problem, im Grunde solltest Du das machen, was oben steht   

> Ein Röntgenbild sagt lediglich aus, ob an der knöchernen Struktur etwas pathologisch ist. Heißt, ob ein Bruch vorliegt.

 Das ist völlig richtig, aber es muß letztendlich geklärt sein, ob nicht ein Bruch vorliegt, vorallem wenn sich der ZUstand nochmals verschlechtert

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hey Josie, 
hopple, das mit dem Röntgen war weniger im Bezug auf Dein Posting.
Ansonsten, richtig. Eventuell auch über die Möglichkeit eines MRT's nachdenken.
Aber dafür ist es jetzt noch viel zu früh - macht man eher nach 4-6 Wochen ohne
Besserung. 
Grüße

----------


## josie

Hallo Dr.Baumann!  

> hopple, das mit dem Röntgen war weniger im Bezug auf Dein Posting.

 Davon bin ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ausgegangen, mir kam nur in den Sinn, daß ein Schwager nach einem Skiunfall 3 Wochen massive Beschwerden im Oberschenkel hatte und keiner ein Rö-Bild gemacht hat.
Nach 3 Wochen war sein Orthopäde wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück und er ging in die Sprechstunde, wo sich eine Impressionsfraktur herausstellte.
Deshalb meine Frage nach dem Rö-Bild, anscheinend kommt es ab und zu vor, daß Ärzte darauf verzichten, wenn der Patient in die Praxis gelaufen kommt, wie er dahin kommt und mit welchen Schmerzen ist nebensächlich, so war es in diesem Fall.
Wenn er sich in den Akia gelegt hätte und vor Ort ins KH gefahren worden wäre, wäre es vermutlich anderst gelaufen.
Einen schönen Abend.

----------

